# Mexican Cell Phone Services



## one4mandy

I'm here in the US contemplating new phones as every other commercial is about Samsung Galaxy 3 or iPhone 5. Currently, I have a semi-functional iPhone that I refuse to upgrade because I don't want to renew my contract before I relocate...which leads me to my question. What, how and where do I get good, inexpensive, cell service for my move to Guanajuato? Most people I talk to have done prepaid, which is fine. Except I have become spoiled by technology and I'd really like to get a super kick-ass phone that does everything short of changing my oil. Is that not a possibility? Prepaid phones in the US are always such garbage. Any information would be helpful. It isn't a PRIORITY, so I'm not looking for a lecture on growing up and living life for more than technology...this is just a question about WHAT to expect and how much is available with Mexican cell phones?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## joaquinx

You can buy and iPhone or Samsung Galaxy at a Telcel office. However, the prices are around 12,000 pesos. But its yours. There are many Android phones in the 3,000 and upwards range. You can look for an unlocked phone on eBay, too. Bring it to Telcel and they'll sell you a SIM. 

Telcel: Tienda en Línea Telcel


----------



## one4mandy

joaquinx said:


> You can buy and iPhone or Samsung Galaxy at a Telcel office. However, the prices are around 12,000 pesos. But its yours. There are many Android phones in the 3,000 and upwards range. You can look for an unlocked phone on eBay, too. Bring it to Telcel and they'll sell you a SIM.
> 
> Telcel: Tienda en Línea Telcel


That's great information. So I buy the cell outright and they'll then sell me prepaid minutes? Is the general network GSM or what do I look for if I buy a phone on eBay that will be unlocked for Mexico?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## michmex

If you are looking for a more advanced smartphone, try an unlocked GSM Android smartphone. With an unlocked phone you can use it with a Telcel or Movistar/Iusacell sim card here in Mexico and switch it back to an ATT or T-Mobile sim card when you return to the USA. Cards cost about $10 and are easy to install or switch. You can purchase minutes by Internet, phone or in many stores. Telcel sends me an sms 1-2 per month with a 1 day double minute promotion.

Its best to purchase an unlocked phone in the USA. Amazon.com (Amazon.com: Unlocked Phones) offers some of the best prices and a large selection. A Sony Experia P (mid range) can be purchased for about $325. A top of the line phone Android phone can be purchased for $400-$600. A Samsung Google Nexus phone can be purchased on Google Play for $349. Unlocked Iphones can also be purchased but are much pricier. Look for a USA warranty. Buying direct from Amazon in contrast to another seller is preferred for better customer service. Other sellers include cellhut.com ( Unlocked Cell Phone,Unlocked Cell Phones, unlocked smartphones, Unlocked Gsm Cellphone, Motorola, Nokia, Sony Ericsson, Gsm Cell Phone, Mobile Phone, Unlocked Gsm Phone at CellHut.com) and expanysys usa (First for Smartphones, Tablets, Laptops and Accessories - Expansys USA)

Phones can also be purchased here in Mexico. The Amigo plan from Telcel is similar to prepaid plans from USA carriers. The phones tend to pricier her,e even in conjunction with a monthly plan. The phones from the Mexican carriers are locked to that carrier but can be unlocked (jail broken) on the street at nominal cost but with the caveat of your loss of warranty.


----------



## jjroth2

Can the apps I have be used in Mexico on a local plan similar to charges I pay now? I have, presumably, a locked iPhone4 with AT&T. I'll be residing in the Lake Chapala area. How should I proceed?


----------



## joaquinx

jjroth2 said:


> Can the apps I have be used in Mexico on a local plan similar to charges I pay now? I have, presumably, a locked iPhone4 with AT&T. I'll be residing in the Lake Chapala area. How should I process?


This is the Telcel site for bulk purchase of data time Telcel: Internet Telcel Amigo

or, you can simply add time that can be used for telephone calls and text messages and use it as data time. That cost about 1 peso per megabyte.


----------



## kito1

Prepaid ROCKS!!! Signing a contract is a bad financial move! Bite the bullet and pay for a factory unlocked phone or buy a good working used unlocked phone.. I have a HTC Inspire I paid $549 for factory unlocked and I can take it to anyone using GSM in the USA or World. 

In the USA I use straight talk for $45/month or $47 with taxes and have unlimited talk text and internet on the exact same AT&T network. Over 2 years that will cost me less than half what the same plan would be if I signed with AT&T and paid $199 for the phone. 

Do the math, you will never sign a 2 year contract again!!


----------



## joaquinx

One thing you must remember about getting a contract with Telcel, is that it is difficult to do if you just arrived in Mexico. They do a credit check and, often, a personal visit to your residence to verify the fact that you live there.


----------



## mickisue1

jjroth2 said:


> Can the apps I have be used in Mexico on a local plan similar to charges I pay now? I have, presumably, a locked iPhone4 with AT&T. I'll be residing in the Lake Chapala area. How should I proceed?


You can find the steps to unlock an iPhone many places on the internet, including step by step video on youtube. 

Alternatively, people will unlock them for a fee.


----------



## sparks

Getting a contract if newly arrived is an issue .... but if you get one the phones are "free". That is, you pay for them up front but they don't bill you for 3-4 months. They may not offer the latest model either. My Iphone contract with Telcel (18 months) is about 500 pesos a month but they have many plans

They did show me a foto of my house when I came back for approval


----------



## jjroth2

Thank you, though I'm still in a bit of a quantry.


----------



## jjroth2

jjroth2 said:


> Thank you, though I'm still in a bit of a quantry.


This was not meant to be sent yet,


----------



## jjroth2

Thank you, but I'm still in a bit of a quandary. I understand lock- unlock. But what I'd like to know is, for instance, can I use my Netflix account in Mexico for streaming with my iPhone, or iPad, using wi-fi?


----------



## one4mandy

kito1 said:


> Prepaid ROCKS!!! Signing a contract is a bad financial move! Bite the bullet and pay for a factory unlocked phone or buy a good working used unlocked phone.. I have a HTC Inspire I paid $549 for factory unlocked and I can take it to anyone using GSM in the USA or World.
> 
> In the USA I use straight talk for $45/month or $47 with taxes and have unlimited talk text and internet on the exact same AT&T network. Over 2 years that will cost me less than half what the same plan would be if I signed with AT&T and paid $199 for the phone.
> 
> Do the math, you will never sign a 2 year contract again!!


I have definitely come to understand the grooviness of prepaid. The problem is me. I'm just such a noob that I know what I want my phone to do for me but not how it does it. So this has been very helpful. I have been researching phones and I'm happy to buy one outright as long as it is all compatible. GSM I guess is the best way to go? 

I am also now interested in the answer to the Netflix question...initially I thought it was a silly question, I mean the Internet is the Internet...but then I backed up. Is it the same? Is Internet the same as here? I read an article that Netflix was launched in Mexico last year around this time. But I would have assumed that I could just sign into my existing account regardless of from where. Noob.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kito1

I would try to buy a quad band to cover all your bases.

No, not all shows are able to be seen outside the USA. You can get around that by having a VPN.


----------



## TundraGreen

one4mandy said:


> I have definitely come to understand the grooviness of prepaid. The problem is me. I'm just such a noob that I know what I want my phone to do for me but not how it does it. So this has been very helpful. I have been researching phones and I'm happy to buy one outright as long as it is all compatible. GSM I guess is the best way to go?
> 
> I am also now interested in the answer to the Netflix question...initially I thought it was a silly question, I mean the Internet is the Internet...but then I backed up. Is it the same? Is Internet the same as here? I read an article that Netflix was launched in Mexico last year around this time. But I would have assumed that I could just sign into my existing account regardless of from where. Noob.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


You can sign into your Netflix account from anywhere in the world, but the movies that are available and even the interface will be different depending on which country you are in. This surprised me at first but then I realized that copyright laws differ from country to country and Netflix is subject to differing situations in different countries. 

As mentioned, you can get around this by using a VPN (Virtual Private Network) to connect to the internet. This effectively hides your actual location so it appears you are located wherever your VPN host is located. You have to pay for these services usually.


----------



## DNP

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GSM_frequency_bands#section_2

You may want to read this (above).

If you have a phone now that like, get it unlocked now, privided it uses a SIM card. When you sign up for service in Mexico, your service provider will install a new SIM card in your unlocked phone and you'll be on your way.


----------



## spunky

Hi!

Just make sure that your US phone matches with mexican basebands.
There is iusacell and telcel, iusacell still takes cdma phones and actually runs 4g while telcel still runs edge and 3g. 
Iusacell takes cdma and gsm, telcel only takes gsm.
Just be aware of the baseband thing and the iphone 4s and 5 isn't unlockable unless its from ATT or factory unlocked. 

IMO iusacell is way cheaper than telcel. 

Netflix works in Mexico but their selection of movies and tv shows is extremely limited


----------



## joaquinx

spunky said:


> IMO iusacell is way cheaper than telcel.
> 
> Netflix works in Mexico but their selection of movies and tv shows is extremely limited


Telcel has more national coverage, but iusacell is catching up now that Telcel has to share/rent out their towers.

Hmm, movies about zombies and vampires are everywhere.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I've solved all of these problems: I have a large TV and Telecable service, my computer and an old Princess phone on the desk. The latter works, even when the power is out, unlike the portable one in the other room. I've never understood a need for a cell phone, smart phone, pad or other toy and have never been tempted to buy any of them; nor an answering machine. Email works just fine for messages. Movies are 10-20 pesos and can be resold for 10 pesos.
To respond to one of those portable devices while talking or eating with someone else, is offensive. It would probably be our last conversation. It is much like being in a store, attended by a clerk, who then answers a phone and attends to the phone customer, making you wait. Last trip to that store, too. 
Bring back empty cans and string!


----------



## michmex

joaquinx said:


> Telcel has more national coverage, but iusacell is catching up now that Telcel has to share/rent out their towers.
> 
> Hmm, movies about zombies and vampires are everywhere.


In June of this year (2012) Movistar and IUSACELL formed an alliance in which they would unify their networks. They will also work together to rollout true "4G" service. Although they will continue to be separate companies (for now?) they will now be able to compete more effectively with Telcel.

Regarding type of phones, GSM would be the preferred type as it is common to both the USA and Mexico (Telcel is GSM 1900Mhz for 2G GSM and 850Mhz for 3G). Quadraband GSM phones are quite common and will work on T-Mobile - ATT in the USA and Telcel-Movistar-IUSACELL here in Mexico. 

Tecel has announced that it is rolling out LTE service in the 4th quarter of 2012. Expect major cities will be the first to receive. Movistar and IUSACELL are still in the testing stage. Expect a rollout in 2013. Still uncertain is the bands that they will use. Telcel will most likely follow ATT with 4G somewhere in the 700 Mhz bands. Buying a phone for LTE (true 4G) use is very tricky since all of the carriers throughout the world are scurrying for bandwith. Buying a phone that will have the necessary radios (bands-frequecies) for use in LTE roaming will be very difficult within a country (USA) as well as internationally due to the plethora of frequencies being used.


----------



## spunky

jeez I don't even know how to respond to this lol. I know there was an agreement in June but all I knew was Televisa investing in Iusacell, thanks  
As of 4g, Iusacell is using it, it is actually using the open 4g thingy, aka cdma phones can get the 4g connection free of charge and telcel isn't I don't know the terms and exact science behind, I'm not an expert (not even close). Phones uhmm...Ive known a lot of people who tried to unlock their gsm phones and encounter brickings and some features not working being the most popular mms and data. However I've heard ( and know as a fact) that cdma's are easier to unlock, cheaper and the only issue being sometimes instead of getting 4g or 3g only getting edge. But some others (for example Motorola Atrix) work perfectly with the 4g. I am a iusacell user ( brand new, like a month and a half) and so far it works, the data connection is really good, I've got a mexican 4g phone and it works, but I am in the city, although it works like a charm in here (even subway) it doesn't work that well on highways and some other cool spots you will visit at some point want it or not lol, like Tepoztlan.


michmex said:


> In June of this year (2012) Movistar and IUSACELL formed an alliance in which they would unify their networks. They will also work together to rollout true "4G" service. Although they will continue to be separate companies (for now?) they will now be able to compete more effectively with Telcel.
> 
> Regarding type of phones, GSM would be the preferred type as it is common to both the USA and Mexico (Telcel is GSM 1900Mhz for 2G GSM and 850Mhz for 3G). Quadraband GSM phones are quite common and will work on T-Mobile - ATT in the USA and Telcel-Movistar-IUSACELL here in Mexico.
> 
> Tecel has announced that it is rolling out LTE service in the 4th quarter of 2012. Expect major cities will be the first to receive. Movistar and IUSACELL are still in the testing stage. Expect a rollout in 2013. Still uncertain is the bands that they will use. Telcel will most likely follow ATT with 4G somewhere in the 700 Mhz bands. Buying a phone for LTE (true 4G) use is very tricky since all of the carriers throughout the world are scurrying for bandwith. Buying a phone that will have the necessary radios (bands-frequecies) for use in LTE roaming will be very difficult within a country (USA) as well as internationally due to the plethora of frequencies being used.


----------



## edgeee

I probably shouldn't even respond to this since i still live in the USA, but i can't resist.
4g does not exist yet. It is a marketing tool, typical of Mad Ave.
They always promise what you want, so don't be too eager to accept what they offer.
Usually, it's not about what you want, it's about what they want to sell you.
4g means fourth generation. That is still not here, tho it's getting close.
It has to do with speed, and a lot of other things. Google it to see the real meaning.

Meanwhile, sales pitches will promise any thing and all things.
Unfortunately, the right to free speech means that sellers can lie about what you get for your money.
(Yes, regulations restrict this, but then we are back to discussing the role of big government. Let's save that for a different thread.)

Just try to remember that if it's too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## mickisue1

spunky said:


> jeez I don't even know how to respond to this lol. I know there was an agreement in June but all I knew was Televisa investing in Iusacell, thanks
> As of 4g, Iusacell is using it, it is actually using the open 4g thingy, aka cdma phones can get the 4g connection free of charge and telcel isn't I don't know the terms and exact science behind, I'm not an expert (not even close). Phones uhmm...Ive known a lot of people who tried to unlock their gsm phones and encounter brickings and some features not working being the most popular mms and data. However I've heard ( and know as a fact) that cdma's are easier to unlock, cheaper and the only issue being sometimes instead of getting 4g or 3g only getting edge. But some others (for example Motorola Atrix) work perfectly with the 4g. I am a iusacell user ( brand new, like a month and a half) and so far it works, the data connection is really good, I've got a mexican 4g phone and it works, but I am in the city, although it works like a charm in here (even subway) it doesn't work that well on highways and some other cool spots you will visit at some point want it or not lol, like Tepoztlan.


I have the impression that you have some good info here, but if you'd translate some of the jargon, it would be helpful.

cdma? bricking? gsm? etc.

Thanks!


----------



## kito1

CDMA is normally found in the USA and Japan although can be found elsewhere. GSM in most of the rest of the world. In the USA Verizon and Sprint mainly use CDMA while AT&T and T Mobile use GSM. GSM phones have a SIM card, or "chip" that you can switch out for other companies chips when you travel as long as the phone is not "locked" to a particular carrier. 

Bricked phones basically means it gets locked up, can't even turn it on properly. I have heard of people who have tried to unlock their phones themselves following something they found on the internet and caused all kinds of issues. They often say their phone has been bricked. 

Honestly, I think it is just best to buy a factory unlocked phone if you can afford it or buy a used phone which has already been unlocked by someone who knows what they are doing. And if you are going to go this route, test the phone out good before paying for it!


----------



## mickisue1

kito1 said:


> CDMA is normally found in the USA and Japan although can be found elsewhere. GSM in most of the rest of the world. In the USA Verizon and Sprint mainly use CDMA while AT&T and T Mobile use GSM. GSM phones have a SIM card, or "chip" that you can switch out for other companies chips when you travel as long as the phone is not "locked" to a particular carrier.
> 
> Bricked phones basically means it gets locked up, can't even turn it on properly. I have heard of people who have tried to unlock their phones themselves following something they found on the internet and caused all kinds of issues. They often say their phone has been bricked.
> 
> Honestly, I think it is just best to buy a factory unlocked phone if you can afford it or buy a used phone which has already been unlocked by someone who knows what they are doing. And if you are going to go this route, test the phone out good before paying for it!


I figured as much on the "bricked", but have found to my dismay that assumptions are not always accurate. 

Thanks for the deciphering.


----------



## one4mandy

kito1 said:


> CDMA is normally found in the USA and Japan although can be found elsewhere. GSM in most of the rest of the world. In the USA Verizon and Sprint mainly use CDMA while AT&T and T Mobile use GSM. GSM phones have a SIM card, or "chip" that you can switch out for other companies chips when you travel as long as the phone is not "locked" to a particular carrier.
> 
> Bricked phones basically means it gets locked up, can't even turn it on properly. I have heard of people who have tried to unlock their phones themselves following something they found on the internet and caused all kinds of issues. They often say their phone has been bricked.
> 
> Honestly, I think it is just best to buy a factory unlocked phone if you can afford it or buy a used phone which has already been unlocked by someone who knows what they are doing. And if you are going to go this route, test the phone out good before paying for it!


So, because I'm a simpleton, I am buying a quad band GSM and that should cover me in Mexico and the US should I travel back and forth? I can do prepaid AT&T or T Mobile in the US and Telcel in MX, correct?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kito1

one4mandy said:


> So, because I'm a simpleton, I am buying a quad band GSM and that should cover me in Mexico and the US should I travel back and forth? I can do prepaid AT&T or T Mobile in the US and Telcel in MX, correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



What phone do you have now? If you are with AT&T or T mobile they may unlock it for you. T mobile will for sure after a couple of months, and AT&T often will after a certain amount of time also. 

If you are with Verizon or Sprint then you will need to purchase a new phone. 

You can go to AT&T's website and buy one without a contract for full price which should be unlocked. Or go to Amazon, Walmart or one of the other sellers online or locally. Your local mall will probably have people who buy/sell and unlock phones. Also an option would be to buy from someone off craigslist who has an unlocked phone. If you buy a used phone then it would be a good idea to get someone to go with you who has a tmobile or At&t phone and stick their SIM card in the phone you are considering purchasing, if it works, it is unlocked. (I hope that makes sense?)

For more information, go check out howards forums.


----------



## one4mandy

kito1 said:


> What phone do you have now? If you are with AT&T or T mobile they may unlock it for you. T mobile will for sure after a couple of months, and AT&T often will after a certain amount of time also.
> 
> If you are with Verizon or Sprint then you will need to purchase a new phone.
> 
> You can go to AT&T's website and buy one without a contract for full price which should be unlocked. Or go to Amazon, Walmart or one of the other sellers online or locally. Your local mall will probably have people who buy/sell and unlock phones. Also an option would be to buy from someone off craigslist who has an unlocked phone. If you buy a used phone then it would be a good idea to get someone to go with you who has a tmobile or At&t phone and stick their SIM card in the phone you are considering purchasing, if it works, it is unlocked. (I hope that makes sense?)
> 
> For more information, go check out howards forums.


Makes sense. I'll probably buy from Amazon. Many thanks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kito1

If you buy from Amazon, be very careful which company you actually buy from. Some are much better than others and Amazon may not back you up if you buy from someone then have problems with the phone.


----------



## adamathefrog

joaquinx said:


> They do a credit check and, often, a personal visit to your residence to verify the fact that you live there.


Haha. Some things in Mexico are just truly AMAZING. Home visits for contracts and credit, how much better would our home countries be if that was done there?

The cellphone market in .mx is much like that in Europe, its' one of the ways you guys get screwed in the USA.

In Europe it's reasonably common to get sim-only contracts of $10-20/month to use with an existing phone, comparable to a $50-70/m contract with a "free"(or $100) phone.

In Mexico you can take a "sim-only" contract with your existing GSM phone, or just use pay as you go/prepaid.

When you sign a contract with a phone, you're basically taking out a loan for the phone, *however*, because it's in the carrier's best interest that you take a good phone, and because they bulk-purchase, you might not be worse off with the contract. It depends, you have to check the value of the phone against the cost of the tariff over time compared with the same tariff "sim-only".

You guys are stuck with this because the CDMA carriers don't use SIMs, and identify users by the phone's ID and only allow phone they have sold to be used on their networks. It's a really good example of where a tiny technological change can have a huge detrimental effect on the marketplace. T-Mob/AT&T are GSM, but the market seems to have normalised around the more restrictive model.

adam.


----------



## kito1

I just compared the Galaxy S 111 on AT&T and Amazon and it would be as cheap to go with AT&T sin contract.

I LOVE Amazon, I am a prime member and shop there all the time. However, I am slightly hesitant to recommend buying a phone from them as I have had 2 different problems with phones purchased thru them and it took a bit of back and forth to get it straightened out. I said this already, but just be careful who you purchase from if you do buy from them.


----------



## one4mandy

kito1 said:


> I just compared the Galaxy S 111 on AT&T and Amazon and it would be as cheap to go with AT&T sin contract.
> 
> I LOVE Amazon, I am a prime member and shop there all the time. However, I am slightly hesitant to recommend buying a phone from them as I have had 2 different problems with phones purchased thru them and it took a bit of back and forth to get it straightened out. I said this already, but just be careful who you purchase from if you do buy from them.


S, how does Amazon work in MX? I'm a Vine member and a Prime member...big Amazonian. I'm assuming I will have to relinquish my Vine status once I head south.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kito1

Sorry, you lost me, what is Vine? 

As for prime, I use it when in the US for deliveries and use a VPN to watch prime movies when out of the USA.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Amazon is a franchise and the USA version is not connected to Amazon franchises in other countries. I've dealt with them in the USA and also in UK; they're entirely separate entities. I like the UK one best and got great service to Mexico; right to my door.
Amazon does not have a Mexican presence, that I know of.


----------



## adamathefrog

RVGRINGO said:


> Amazon is a franchise and the USA version is not connected to Amazon franchises in other countries. I've dealt with them in the USA and also in UK; they're entirely separate entities.


This is not true. 

Bezos plans world domination, how could he accomplish that by flogging franchises? 

adam.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think it is true. I had credit with Amazon.UK and could not use it with Amazon.USA and they told me why.


----------



## adamathefrog

RVGRINGO said:


> I think it is true. I had credit with Amazon.UK and could not use it with Amazon.USA and they told me why.


Sounds like nonsense from a customer support monkey. The real reason is likely that they have separate LLC/Ltd/etc companies in each jurisdiction for legal reasons, and thus also have separated EPS platforms and accounting systems, so it would be complicated to transfer the credit.

He probably wasn't lying, he just probably didn't understand the difference between having separate subsidiaries in each location to being a franchise.

adam.


----------



## michmex

RVGRINGO said:


> Amazon is a franchise and the USA version is not connected to Amazon franchises in other countries. I've dealt with them in the USA and also in UK; they're entirely separate entities. I like the UK one best and got great service to Mexico; right to my door.
> Amazon does not have a Mexican presence, that I know of.


Not actually a franchise rather a subsidiary. From Amazon.com:

"Amazon.co.uk is the trading name for Amazon EU SARL, Amazon Services Europe SARL and Amazon Media EU SARL. All three companies are subsidiaries of Amazon.com - the leading online retailer of products that inform, educate, entertain and inspire. The Amazon group also has online stores in the United States, Germany, France, Japan and Canada. Amazon.co.uk has its origins in an independent online store, Bookpages, which was established in 1996 and acquired by Amazon.com in early 1998.

"Amazon.com Int'l Sales, Inc. and Amazon Services Europe SARL are wholly owned subsidiaries of Amazon.com, Inc. Amazon.com, Inc is a publicly traded company. NASDAQ:AMZN."

It is quite common for a subsidiary company, especially those in other countries to have their own consumer financing programs for which they are responsible for managing, i.e. Home Depot, Walmart and Best Buy in Mexico.

I agree Amazon.com in the UK has very good service to Mexico. It tends to be a little bit more expensive due to shipping and currency translation.

Vine Member - Amazon Vine is an invitation only product evaluation program. Based upon a very selective criteria, Amazon reviewers are chosen to receive (FREE!) new products to evaluate for which they write an unbiased review. Green stripes will indicate a review by a Vine member. A great program if you are lucky enough to be chosen.

BTW, I just purchased a new unlocked GSM Samsung Galaxy Nexus directly from Google. I will pick it up in the USA next week. Price was $349 (4,415 MXN Pesos +/-) plus shipping and tax. I priced the same phone at Telcel and Best buy today for $10,699 MXN Pesos.


----------



## kito1

michmex said:


> BTW, I just purchased a new unlocked GSM Samsung Galaxy Nexus directly from Google. I will pick it up in the USA next week. Price was $349 (4,415 MXN Pesos +/-) plus shipping and tax. I priced the same phone at Telcel and Best buy today for $10,699 MXN Pesos.



My dad just got one of those and it is a really nice phone! If I wasn't lusting after that HUGE Note 2 screen, that would be the phone I would get next.


----------



## sparks

How do you load music and videos on these non-Iphone fones/tablets. I have an Iphone and can't stand iTunes on my PC as it wants to play/control everything

Probably should be a Chat area subject


----------



## DNP

michmex said:


> Not actually a franchise rather a subsidiary. From Amazon.com:
> 
> "Amazon.co.uk is the trading name for Amazon EU SARL, Amazon Services Europe SARL and Amazon Media EU SARL. All three companies are subsidiaries of Amazon.com - the leading online retailer of products that inform, educate, entertain and inspire. The Amazon group also has online stores in the United States, Germany, France, Japan and Canada. Amazon.co.uk has its origins in an independent online store, Bookpages, which was established in 1996 and acquired by Amazon.com in early 1998.
> 
> "Amazon.com Int'l Sales, Inc. and Amazon Services Europe SARL are wholly owned subsidiaries of Amazon.com, Inc. Amazon.com, Inc is a publicly traded company. NASDAQ:AMZN."
> 
> It is quite common for a subsidiary company, especially those in other countries to have their own consumer financing programs for which they are responsible for managing, i.e. Home Depot, Walmart and Best Buy in Mexico.
> 
> I agree Amazon.com in the UK has very good service to Mexico. It tends to be a little bit more expensive due to shipping and currency translation.
> 
> Vine Member - Amazon Vine is an invitation only product evaluation program. Based upon a very selective criteria, Amazon reviewers are chosen to receive (FREE!) new products to evaluate for which they write an unbiased review. Green stripes will indicate a review by a Vine member. A great program if you are lucky enough to be chosen.
> 
> BTW, I just purchased a new unlocked GSM Samsung Galaxy Nexus directly from Google. I will pick it up in the USA next week. Price was $349 (4,415 MXN Pesos +/-) plus shipping and tax. I priced the same phone at Telcel and Best buy today for $10,699 MXN Pesos.


If it's the same phone, a court today reversed the decision reached by a lower court recently to ban sales of that phone in the U.S.--a big reversal for Apple.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## adamathefrog

sparks said:


> How do you load music and videos on these non-Iphone fones/tablets. I have an Iphone and can't stand iTunes on my PC as it wants to play/control everything
> 
> Probably should be a Chat area subject


For non-iDevices you usually just copy the files onto the device, they usually appear like external harddisks when you plug them in via USB. Forcing you to use nonsense like iTunes is a symptom of why Apple is evil.

There are applications which let you do wifi syncing too, like doubletwist on Android.

adam.


----------



## circle110

Due to some family health issues, my wife and I will need to spend a lot more time in the US over the next two years. She needs a new telephone and I'd like to get her one that will function in both countries rather than buying a phone for each country. I prefer prepaid as opposed to a contract.

After reading this read, it looks like I need to obtain:

1) an unlocked GSM phone
2) with quad band (is quad band necessary, or just a precaution to make sure it works?)
3) A SIM from a US carrier such as AT&T
4) A SIM from a Mexican carrier such as Telcel 

Then we can swap SIMs when we travel back and forth.

Am I understanding this correctly? Any suggestions?


----------



## CanGuy78

circle110 said:


> After reading this read, it looks like I need to obtain:
> 
> 1) an unlocked GSM phone
> 2) with quad band (is quad band necessary, or just a precaution to make sure it works?)
> 3) A SIM from a US carrier such as AT&T
> 4) A SIM from a Mexican carrier such as Telcel
> 
> Then we can swap SIMs when we travel back and forth.
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly? Any suggestions?


This is correct.

What sort of features are you looking for in your phone? Do you want a smart phone? Do you need GPS/Maps/Web Browser?

How much are you looking to spend on the phone?


----------



## circle110

CanGuy78 said:


> This is correct.
> 
> What sort of features are you looking for in your phone? Do you want a smart phone? Do you need GPS/Maps/Web Browser?
> 
> How much are you looking to spend on the phone?


Thanks, CanGuy.

Yes, a smart phone. GPS/Maps/Web Browser would be nice but only a browser is 100% necessary. After I made that post we did some more searching online and found a factory unlocked Samsung S3 mini that my wife likes selling new for $275.

I also found that the US and Mexico both use the same two freq. bands -- 850 and 1900. So, the quad band would only be necessary if we want it to work in Europe, Asia, Africa etc., which may not be needed at this juncture of our lives.

Thanks again for confirming my understanding. Although I have spent the last 18 years working in IT, the smart phone thing is new to me, surprisingly enough. I have always had an old clam shell cell phone that I use to.... drum roll.... make phone calls.
That'll be changing soon.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Our Telcel bill came. On the envelope it had this new logo: "4G LTE"

I went to their website here: Telcel 4GLTE


----------



## DennyDaddy

To throw more wood into the fire.....some Verizon CDMA smartphones have or come with a SIM card to use for data, like the Samson S-3.

These duel mode phones work very well for international data use with 4-G data GSM.

So they work on CDMA in the states and in Mexico for voice, and can be set up to use GSM data out of US.

Known as duel mode phones.


----------



## CanGuy78

An unlocked Android based phone is definitely a smart purchase and to be quite honest they are nice phones and overall good devices. 

Getting a quad band is never a bad idea, you never know where you might travel and just because it will work in Mexico/USA/Canada doesn't mean it's going to work on a weekend jaunt to Guatemala.


----------



## RubyWood

one4mandy said:


> That's great information. So I buy the cell outright and they'll then sell me prepaid minutes? Is the general network GSM or what do I look for if I buy a phone on eBay that will be unlocked for Mexico?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


An unlocked phone. Or you can go online and get the cost for a fee to unlock it yourself.


----------

